# 6 volt or 12 volt, positive or negative ground?



## 49F1

I have what the serial number shows to be a 1967 7.6 Gravely Super, It has electric start. I was just going to put a battery in it and I noticed the grounded wire is red, I have searched this forum and downloaded the manual from that other site, but I don't see it anywhere. I also don't see if it is a 6 or 12 volt system.
Any help will be appreciated. Thnks Joe


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! Does the red ground wire actually go to the positive terminal on the battery?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

By the way......You gotta put some pictures on here for us!


----------



## urednecku

I'd be careful using the color of the battery cable on that old a unit to determine + or - ground. LOTS of people I know will use what-ever they have on hand to make a repair, as long as it works. Especially people that live out of town where it takes an hour or so to go to the store & back, just for a wire, when I have one that'll work hangin' right here......and it's Saturday afternoon & the store is closed, and I need to get this done NOW. 



GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## 49F1

*Fotos*

Thank You for the welcome
There wasn't a battery in it when I bought it., I was going to try and start it but noticed the red cable so before doing anything I figured I would ask. I agree with the whatever is handy theory which is why I searched out a forum I thought would have the answer. and then I got to wondering if it is 6 or 12 volt. I know lots older vehicles were positive ground. so if anyone knows I thank you for informing me.









this is the machine I wish to run soon 










this 1 needs more work and parts, snowplow and bulldozer blades behind










and I have a sulky

Thank You Joe


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Gravely Family! You may have found this answer already but these were negative ground starter systems. You can check the serial number on the starter to figure out whether its 6 or 12 volt. Either way you could use a 12 volt battery to start it. There is no generator/alternator on these tractors so having a 12 volt battery would not make any difference except for the price of the battery.


----------



## GravelyNut

chrpmaster said:


> Welcome to the Gravely Family! You may have found this answer already but these were negative ground starter systems. You can check the serial number on the starter to figure out whether its 6 or 12 volt. Either way you could use a 12 volt battery to start it. There is no generator/alternator on these tractors so having a 12 volt battery would not make any difference except for the price of the battery.


Depending on the make of starter, some don't care. The Delcos used on the 7.6 and earlier Gravely powered 2-wheelers can be run either way. They are coil pole motors and not ones with fixed magnets.


----------



## 49F1

*12 volt, negative ground it will be*

Thank you for the responses, I did a post with fotos but the moderators are still reviewing it I guess. negative ground and 12 volt it will be. I was surprised at no way to recharge battery, I was starting to realize this due to lack of wires when i read the post about that. I was thinking it would be the starter/generator like an old Wisconsin engine I had running a pump, but then was realizing that the only wire from battery went to the starter switch so was no way for the elec. to get back to the battery. Thanks for info, Joe


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

49F1 said:


> Thank you for the responses, I did a post with fotos but the moderators are still reviewing it I guess. negative ground and 12 volt it will be. I was surprised at no way to recharge battery, I was starting to realize this due to lack of wires when i read the post about that. I was thinking it would be the starter/generator like an old Wisconsin engine I had running a pump, but then was realizing that the only wire from battery went to the starter switch so was no way for the elec. to get back to the battery. Thanks for info, Joe


The moderators are reviewing your pictures? I didn't think we even had actual moderators here! Is there something in the photo like a naked woman or something, that would upset the kids here?


----------



## 49F1

*Moderator Review*

lol When I submitted the post it said the moderators had to review it. Every other forum I read has moderators, maybe the ones here just hang in the background because all the posters here are so trustworthy. But it has been about 24 hrs. so maybe there aren't any or they don't do weekends. Maybe because I'm new here , I have no idea. But it's fotos of my gravelys as someone above requested. Joe


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

49F1 said:


> lol When I submitted the post it said the moderators had to review it. Every other forum I read has moderators, maybe the ones here just hang in the background because all the posters here are so trustworthy. But it has been about 24 hrs. so maybe there aren't any or they don't do weekends. Maybe because I'm new here , I have no idea. But it's fotos of my gravelys as someone above requested. Joe


We have moderators! It's just that the folks here are so good at policing themselves, and are so friendly, that the mods keep their badges and sidearms in the drawer and act like everyone else here. We'll wait for the photos, as they'll be worth the wait!


----------

